# Seen any Cobia yet?



## offshorewarrior (Mar 3, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has seen any Cobia yet in the waters offshore?

Thx,

offshorewarrior


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Bout 2-weeks by history, but there ain't no fences out there, but then again it has been 14ft.....


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Lots of sunny warm weather forecast for the next 7-10 days so if I had to guess we'll be seeing them soon. Even with the cold weather the water temp in Destin has creeped from 64 to 65 degrees so with the warmforecastit will creep up even further in the next 10 days. The water in the Carribean is plenty warm too so do doubt that warmer water will push north with the southerly winds and no cold fronts in the near furture! Game on!


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

> *69Viking (3/4/2009)*Lots of sunny warm weather forecast for the next 7-10 days so if I had to guess we'll be seeing them soon. Even with the cold weather the water temp in Destin has creeped from 64 to 65 degrees so with the warmforecastit will creep up even further in the next 10 days. The water in the Carribean is plenty warm too so do doubt that warmer water will push north with the southerly winds and no cold fronts in the near furture! Game on!


the water is only at 56...if it was 65 there might be some fish here


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

dont know where 64 or 65 degrees coming from , but i take temp off oip every 5 or 6 days and it hasnt varied 8 ?1oth in last 2 weeks it is 55.3 right now


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Frommy MODIS A sst shot takenthis morning- still high 50salong the beaches, warming a few degrees during the day... 57 to 59 average, a few low low 60s shown on the afternoon shotyesterday. It won't be long.  I've been stocking up on jigs & fake eels


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

amanda u going to b at the get together mar 18th at hooters


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^ i'm not sure yet - it had actually slipped my mind until you just reminded me.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

ill bring u a few cobia jigs im suppose to give my 2 cents worth about cobia fishing at that meeting


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^ cooool! In that case, I can't miss out


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello PFF,

New to the Cobia game. Great info here. Which direction do they migrate? I've east conflicting info.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

-For the Gulf, their Spring migrationis noted to be West across the Panhandle, AL, MS, etc.

- They are DELICIOUS & have a LOT of meat

- How to catch them? Tons of ways. All thiswill probably be explained during the Cobia Seminar at Hooters on March 18. Some popular ways- you can cruise the beach with jigs, live eels, live baits to toss at them. I thinkboats with towers and homemade towersget some goodviews.You can also anchor up on nearshoreareas and put live baits down on the bottom.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *atlast740 (3/4/2009)*dont know where 64 or 65 degrees coming from , but i take temp off oip every 5 or 6 days and it hasnt varied 8 ?1oth in last 2 weeks it is 55.3 right now


Ok I believe you but someone needs to tell The Weather Channel then because according to them the Sea Surface Temperature in Destin is currently 64!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I did a little more research and I think I figured out Destin's warm reading of 64. If you look at the water temperatures at the buoys in the link below you'll see the buoys closest to Pensacola and Destin that are offshore have warmer water temps in the 66 to 70 degree range and then if you look at the near shore buoys the readings are in the upper 50's. There's no buoy close to Destin so not sure where exactly the 64 is coming from. By the readings at the buoys though the warmer water is not that far away and with southerly winds and sunshine for the next several days water temperatures are going to warm up!

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/mob/marine.shtml


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

This morning channel 5 news in Mobile showed a pic of a 100 pounder caught south of Dauphin Island. But they did not say when the fish was caught.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

the cobia showed themselves this weekend for us here in ms. just a few small fish, but they were legal. several confirmed reports of fish being caught off the bars at horn and petit bois islands.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (3/5/2009)*the cobia showed themselves this weekend for us here in ms. just a few small fish, but they were legal. several confirmed reports of fish being caught off the bars at horn and petit bois islands.


I heard of 3 being caught off Horn Yesterday, (largest 36 lb), the next few warm days and s/s-east winds will be favorable, now all I need is a friggin day off!:banghead


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Spent about 6 hours in the tower yesterday. Lots and lots of jellyfish. 1 Sunfish but no Cobes...Did see a few spanish and an unidentified large swirl...

Gonna try again in the morning....


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

off another forum. don't know the guy so may be full of bs....but:

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=843574


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

took temp at OIP this morning 1030 reading 60.6


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

oAKLAOOSA PIER

http://www.okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Man it is hot outside...good forecast for the next 3 days should bring the temp up 2 or 3 degrees...my guess is this weekend!


----------

